# Cattle grid accident..advice always appreciated.



## Sellyb (4 Dec 2012)

I thought I would share my story about a recent accident involving cattle grids. I have ridden over these things quite a few times since they were installed locally in sussex a few months ago. I find it is best to get some speed up, otherwise the vibrations feel as though they could do damage to both the bike and the person riding it, although I wouldn't say I go at silly speeds, I would guess about 12mph on this particular day.
However, last Saturday morning, it was drizzling with rain, and the bike just skidded from under me going over the cattle grid, and I ended up lying in the road trapped underneath my bike.
I ended up in a & e, luckily nothing was broken, but I am now on crutches, unable to walk, awaiting an mri scan. I reported this to the local council, who advise they have been testing the surfaces on this particular grid. My father's friend also skidded about a foot a couple of days ago over one of these locally in his van.
I wanted to warn people of the dangers of these things, but would also be grateful for advice from cattle grid bike pros!! Surely any road user on wheels should be able to cross these things safely. Otherwise there are a lot of gates to stop and open!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Dec 2012)

Eeep! Get well soon!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2012)

Sorry to hear of your accident. Hope it's not too long before you are well and back on the bike.

Myself. I would cycle over a cattle grid at far less then 12mph. I would take them at a much slower pace.
The vibrations won't damage a bike or yourself.


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Dec 2012)

There have been a number of threads on riding over cattle grids recently. No doubt this will turn into another several page long thread full of theorising and analysis of what is essentially a very simple thing (people on the internet have a field day analysing things, how about we discuss techniques for avoiding splash back from a urinal), just ride over the thing!


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Dec 2012)

Apart from riding on sheet ice, wet ironwork is probably the most unsafe surface for two-wheeled vehicles of any sort and there is no safe way to ride them. The best you can hope for is to ride them at speed (ie ideally a bit quicker than 12mph), ride over them straight, fully upright and unweight the bike as much as possible. Unless you are sure you can do all that, then it is safer to walk either over them, or round them.

Provided the appropriate triangular 'hazard' grid signs were present, then there's not much more the council can do either, to be honest. Best wishes for a full recovery....


----------



## green1 (4 Dec 2012)

I always avoid putting my front wheel on ironwork, either by swerving around it or doing a wheelie. Lose the back wheel and you still have a chance of keeping it upright, lose the front and you have no chance.


----------



## Crackle (4 Dec 2012)

Any speed is fine, I had to regularly ride over one going up a hill and that was a deer grid, they're even wider. Centre your weight on the bike, keep your grip firm but flexible and let your legs and arms take the vibration, don't lock them, hit the grid perpendicular, not at an angle, don't go over in the same track a car might take as often the road is worn just before the grid and it makes a hollow there, look at the other side, not at the grid and either roll over it or if you need to pedal, pedal evenly with some pressure, don't sway the bike from side to side.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Dec 2012)

Get well soon


----------



## Night Train (4 Dec 2012)

GWS, I hope nothing is badly injured.

I tend to cross cattle grids slowly, standing slightly on the pedals, and square onto the grid bars, as if negotiating any difficult or slippery surface. Arch prefers to walk, and I don't blame her. A trike is safest but keep your head off the headrest.
Some grids are easier to cross then others. The ones that are round tubes, with wide gaps are more risky IME.

I don't much like driving over them, in the car, either. I tend to lift off the accelerator a little as I passover them so that I am not accelerating, or if I am braking I will do all my braking before the grid and then cross the grid before braking or accelerating after it.


----------



## jugglingphil (4 Dec 2012)

I agree with Crackle and Night Train.
It's important you approach grid so you go over dead straight, I prefer to stand on pedals (unweight) and let momentum take me across. This isn't possible uphill, in which case I stay seated and ease over pedalling slowly.

GWS hope the MRI doesn't show up anything nasty.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Dec 2012)

During the tour of Britain some of the pros had nasty falls on local cattle grids (crown point burnley), on the ones local to me there's sometimes a gate at the side that says 'horse and carriage'.


----------



## black'n'yellow (4 Dec 2012)

jugglingphil said:


> I prefer to stand on pedals (unweight)


 
just to be clear - standing on the pedals is not the same as unweighting the bike....


----------



## MattHB (4 Dec 2012)

God hope you get well soon. I hate grids, we have so many around here,


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Dec 2012)

green1 said:


> I always avoid putting my front wheel on ironwork, either by swerving around it or doing a wheelie. Lose the back wheel and you still have a chance of keeping it upright, lose the front and you have no chance.



You don't have much chance saving a rear wheel skid either if your front isn't in contact with the road!

Don't pull a wheely, just push your weight backwards. Slid off the seat and hold yourself just behind it, arms outstretched (but not completely locked out). This puts your weight over the rear wheel and away from the front. I'm guessing it's what the poster above meant by unweighting the bike.


----------



## Banjo (4 Dec 2012)

Lots around here.I usually go over at about 10 or 12 mph trying not to brake or push hard on the pedals as you go over.

I dont do any fancy weight shifting just ride normally without any sudden movements.Dont hit it at an angle or you WILL come off.


----------



## akb (4 Dec 2012)

I have visited quite a few National Parks; the Lakes, Exmoor, The Peaks etc and all of the cattle grids I see have some form of pedestrian route to 'by-pass' the grid. Maybe the safest way would be to use the Pedestrian escape route, assuming that there is one?

There is a cattle grid on my commute route, on a bend. I slow right down to about 8-9mph and freewheel over it, trying to keep the wheel as straight as possible whilst negotiating the bend.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2012)

Depends upon the grid - it it's the rounded grids, then usually a little slower, flatter ones just straight over. Important not to death grip the bike. Stand on pedals and let it roll over. Wet grids need extra care. Or bunny hop it !


----------



## growingvegetables (4 Dec 2012)

Ouch - GWS.

Lots of good advice there, and much of it I use. But not if there's rain, mist, or the slightest hint of damp or grease! Just a fwiw.


----------



## thom (4 Dec 2012)

Get Well Soon. At least your feedback can help make a difference as to how they ulitmately surface the grid and so benefit other people. I didn't realise there would be different possibilities.
Enough already said about technique - when coming back, I'd maybe not ride wet grids until you feel confident on dry ones. 
I hope your scans and recuperation go well.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Dec 2012)

GWS Selly!
I don't have cattle grids in my area, can't advice.
Hope the MRI will be good news


----------



## lulubel (4 Dec 2012)

Get well soon.

I'm so glad there aren't any cattle grids here. When I was staying in the New Forest, I got off and walked over (or round) all of them. Drove my OH nuts!


----------



## addictfreak (4 Dec 2012)

I come into contact with cattle grids when I head out into the depths of Durham or Northumberland. I have to say I hate the bloody things, particularly when wet. I would normally slow down, probably 12-15 mph and go as straight as possible. I guess it's just finding what you are comfortable with, I have seen guys absolutely fly over these things, not me I'm afraid.
Hope you recover soon.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Dec 2012)

I go over them anywhere between 12-35mph in the dry ..,, come the rain i would avoid them like the plague


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Dec 2012)

It's not rocket science, the less time the wheels are in contact with metal, the less chance there is to skid, and as fossy says if you have the skill, jump them when you can.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> bunny hop it !


+1
Always try to do the above .


----------



## snorri (4 Dec 2012)

cyberknight said:


> +1
> Always try to do the above .


Just as a point of information, I'm not sure if I understand this bunnyhop thing. Are you saying you take a run at the grid, get the bike airborne, and fly the two metres across the grid?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 Dec 2012)

Bunny hop a small sewer grid yes , i cant see anyone bunny hopping a full cattle grid.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (5 Dec 2012)

snorri said:


> Just as a point of information, I'm not sure if I understand this bunnyhop thing. Are you saying you take a run at the grid, get the bike airborne, and fly the two metres across the grid?


 


DiddlyDodds said:


> Bunny hop a small sewer grid yes , i cant see anyone bunny hopping a full cattle grid.


 
Yep, take a run towards the grid and bunny hop to get the bike airborne, I always do this as fast as I can, I approach it like a sprint... I have never come off on a cattle grid yet even in the rain. 
Im not certain of the distances Im clearing as I have never measured them but equally I do not stop and check if I am approaching a sewer grid or cattle grid (and would not know the difference anyway).
I just have a go at it for no other reason than its fun.


----------



## snorri (5 Dec 2012)

I think I'll leave bunnyhopping until I get my Pilots Licence, the lack of control in the air would worry me. Meantime I'll negotiate cattle grids with care, particularly in wet or frosty weather.


----------



## Rob3rt (5 Dec 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Bunny hop a small sewer grid yes , i cant see anyone bunny hopping a full cattle grid.


 
Not everyone has a speed cap of 10mph 

Work it out, mph to m/s, a cattle grid is 1.5 - 2 metre's across (unless it is a double whammy job). Easily able to hop a couple of metres at a moderate speed, it only requires you to be airborne for a fraction of a second.

Never the less, I don't see the point in bunny hopping them really, just ride over it!


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2012)

I know its bleeding obvious to us, but was there no signage warning of it fringe slippery or hazardous?

I'm thinking kkkkeeeerrrccchhhiiinnnggggggggg!


----------



## Globalti (5 Dec 2012)

It doesn't matter if you cross a cattle grid at an angle; what you must NOT do is cross it with any side-load on the tyres, in other words the bike must be upright with steering straight ahead. If moving slowly, aim your wheels for the bracing bars that join the main bars to smooth out the bumps. If you can go fast, sprint for the grid at full speed then bunny hop it, as Rob3rt writes above you can easily clear a cattle grid at a decent speed.


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Dec 2012)

Globalti said:


> It doesn't matter if you cross a cattle grid at an angle;


 
You haven't thought this through - of course it matters. In any case, crossing it at 90deg is usually the shortest route across.


----------



## Globalti (5 Dec 2012)

No it doesn't matter, what I wrote was that you need to keep the bike upright and not be steering and side-loading your grip, which will cause the tyres to skid on wet metal. If you find yourself heading for a cattle grid on a corner you need to get your steering done and get lined up and vertical before you hit the grid, then you can cross it obliquely but you need to be confident that you've got room to get some more steering done on the other side. We have plenty of cattle grids here in the Ribble Valley and Bowland fells and not many of them are on nice straight bits of road.


----------



## Herbie (5 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> I thought I would share my story about a recent accident involving cattle grids. I have ridden over these things quite a few times since they were installed locally in sussex a few months ago. I find it is best to get some speed up, otherwise the vibrations feel as though they could do damage to both the bike and the person riding it, although I wouldn't say I go at silly speeds, I would guess about 12mph on this particular day.
> However, last Saturday morning, it was drizzling with rain, and the bike just skidded from under me going over the cattle grid, and I ended up lying in the road trapped underneath my bike.
> I ended up in a & e, luckily nothing was broken, but I am now on crutches, unable to walk, awaiting an mri scan. I reported this to the local council, who advise they have been testing the surfaces on this particular grid. My father's friend also skidded about a foot a couple of days ago over one of these locally in his van.
> I wanted to warn people of the dangers of these things, but would also be grateful for advice from cattle grid bike pros!! Surely any road user on wheels should be able to cross these things safely. Otherwise there are a lot of gates to stop and open!


 
Sorry to hear about your tumble.When i come across these things i always dismount and push my bike across.I know its a pain to stop but also a pain when you fall off as you found out...get well soon


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Dec 2012)

Globalti said:


> No it doesn't matter, what I wrote was that you need to keep the bike upright and not be steering and side-loading your grip, which will cause the tyres to skid on wet metal.


 
Perhaps you could explain what might happen then if you rode, at an angle, over a grid with tubular bars..? (I'll give you a clue - automatic side loading and a probable accident)

Even on a grid with box section bars, going over it at an angle would effectively be increasing the distance between the bars - so either way, it's a pretty daft thing to do.


----------



## Globalti (5 Dec 2012)

I'm talking about an angle of a few degrees off 90 here, not 45 degrees! I'm aware that wet tubular bars could provoke a sideways skid if you hit them at a big angle but I'd be willing to bet you would get away with 10 or even 20 degrees.


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Dec 2012)

Globalti said:


> I'm talking about an angle of a few degrees off 90 here, not 45 degrees! I'm aware that wet tubular bars could provoke a sideways skid if you hit them at a big angle but I'd be willing to bet you would get away with 10 or even 20 degrees.


 
You're starting to talk rubbish now. There is no 'safe' angle over a tubular grid, apart from 90deg.


----------



## Moodyman (5 Dec 2012)

I walk over them. I've ridden over them in the past and never liked the jarring ride.


----------



## Sellyb (5 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the kind words and advice. They have now found a fracture to my pelvis so CT scan next.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Thanks for the kind words and advice. They have now found a fracture to my pelvis so CT scan next.


 

Ouch... sorry to hear that.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Dec 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Bunny hop a small sewer grid yes , i cant see anyone bunny hopping a full cattle grid.


Not me personally, member of my CC does it , i manage to jump up enough to unweight the bike and maybe get enough air to clear 3-4 foot.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Dec 2012)

Super ouch, huge GWS 

FWIW there's only one cattle grid I encounter with any regularity, it's HERE on Sheep House Lane in Rivington.

Now if I'm going up Sheep House and the gate to the right is open I will go around it that way, if not it's dead straight and a steady pace.

If I'm coming down then speed would be in the region of 25-30 mph, and after years of doing it I've decided that speed is the best way to tackle this particular one.

TBH though it always makes my balloon knot go 1p.....50p.....1p.....50p.....1p.....50p.....1p.....50p, every time I do it 

Although I doubt after your experience you'll be hitting many cattle grids at speed!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Thanks for the kind words and advice. They have now found a fracture to my pelvis so CT scan next.


 
 bad news: sorry to hear them.


----------



## MrJamie (5 Dec 2012)

Ouch, get well soon Selly. 

It's making me rethink one that i sometimes take at over 35mph downhill on a bend out of a deer park (at Woburn). I swing out wide then cut in so i take it at as close to 90 degrees as possible, but its probably still a bit silly.


----------



## Norry1 (5 Dec 2012)

Hope you get well soon.

Grids always make me a tad twitchy but I have ridden loads and just take them at 90 degrees and a fair pace 15mph+. Never had a problem but no doubt having said that I'll bin it next time


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2012)

Ouch, my sympathies Selly. I hate cattle grids, touch wood though I've only had one minor mishap one one, one of those narrow so called cyclist friendly ones  My wheels slipped but in recovering I scraped the inside of my right arm on the wooden barrier, it took ages to heal 
I came across some good ones in Rutland last month; the ungated main road bypassed them, if you wanted to use them you had to leave the road, I couldn't really see the point of them


----------



## Night Train (5 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Thanks for the kind words and advice. They have now found a fracture to my pelvis so CT scan next.


Oh no!
I hope it is not a bad one.
GWS and take it easy in any case.


----------



## User6179 (5 Dec 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Bunny hop a small sewer grid yes , i cant see anyone bunny hopping a full cattle grid.


 
Bunny hopped one no problem, could of hopped over two but unfortunately it was on a bend and when i landed the only place i could go was straight over the oncomming fence


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Dec 2012)

All this Bunny Hopping .. more like Kangaroo hopping .....


----------



## Muguruki (7 Dec 2012)

Get well soon. Guess you'll be off your bike during all this lovely icy weather!!

All the cattle grids I come across tend to be when I'm going uphill, I struggle to bunny properly going downhill never mind crawling along at 8mph. Cattle grids are definitely dodgey I can understand now why cattle and sheep avoid them.


----------



## Banjo (7 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Thanks for the kind words and advice. They have now found a fracture to my pelvis so CT scan next.


 
Thats rotten luck.Hope it heals quickly and doesnt put you off.


----------



## Sellyb (7 Dec 2012)

4 hairline fractures diagnosed in pelvis,6-8 week recovery, so I don't think I will 'just ride over them' again.Guess thats where I went wrong! Thanks guys!


----------



## Licramite (7 Dec 2012)

braver man than I gunger din - I get off and walk over
old pilots and bold pilots but no old bold pilots


----------



## Sellyb (8 Dec 2012)

User13710 said:


> Really sorry to hear this Selly, I hope you make a good and swift recovery. Was this on Chailey Commons by any chance? The Chailey Commons Society might be interested and concerned to hear that a cyclist has come to grief on the new cattle grids. Are they round-profile bars? I only ask because The Gridiron randonnee around the New Forest goes over a large number of grids, but they all have rectangular bars iirc, and seem to ride perfectly safely if you cross at right-angles to the bars.
> 
> The Commons Society might be able to press for highways to change the grids if they could be made safer. It seems to me that the traffic calming measures across the commons are still being adjusted, with chicanes made of temporary blocks and new signage, so now could be the time to speak up.


Yes it was Chailey Common. I reported it to the council, who said they were sorry,and thought they were testing this particular grid, and would send someone out to have a look. Unfortunately,I am not sure what type of grid these are. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Sellyb (8 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> Yes it was Chailey Common. I reported it to the council, who said they were sorry,and thought they were testing this particular grid, and would send someone out to have a look. Unfortunately,I am not sure what type of grid these are. Thank you for your advice.


I also should have said, I did start with the Chailey Common Society first who redirected me.


----------



## Arch (9 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> 4 hairline fractures diagnosed in pelvis,6-8 week recovery, so I don't think I will 'just ride over them' again.Guess thats where I went wrong! Thanks guys!


 
Ouch! I hope you have a speedy recovery.

As NT said, I walk. Ever since an accident a few years ago when I was out with my Mum and she came to grief on one (broke her wrist and gashed her forehead), I just can't ride over them on two wheels, it's pretty much my only phobia.


----------



## HLaB (9 Dec 2012)

Sellyb said:


> 4 hairline fractures diagnosed in pelvis,6-8 week recovery, so I don't think I will 'just ride over them' again.Guess thats where I went wrong! Thanks guys!


Yikes, heal fast Selly!


----------



## rb58 (9 Dec 2012)

Nasty, hope you heal quickly Selly.

I took one look at the cattle grids on Dartmoor (round, wide spacing) when I was down that way, and decided in an instant to use the gate by the side. I'm sure people do it, but that woud be quite some bunny hop to clear the ones I went round. I'd need a ramp......


----------



## Trail Child (10 Dec 2012)

I hope you heal fast. What a nasty thing to happen. I had to google cattle grid to find out what it was, since we don't have them here. I think I would be quite nervous with them!


----------



## davefb (10 Dec 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Super ouch, huge GWS
> 
> FWIW there's only one cattle grid I encounter with any regularity, it's HERE on Sheep House Lane in Rivington.
> 
> ...


 
why does that look flat ? it's anything but ( nice cakes just round the corner though ! )

thats pretty much the most likely one i'd hit and tbh, only ever think "go straight/careful" and I'm on the hybrid not a racer...

mind you , can't think i've ever gone across in that bad conditions..

Get well soon sellyb


----------



## Shadow (11 Dec 2012)

Trail Child said:


> I had to google cattle grid to find out what it was, since we don't have them here. I think I would be quite nervous with them!


Bizarrely, they are called 'canadian gates' in france! 

Take care Selly and hope you are riding again soon.


----------



## arallsopp (11 Dec 2012)

Next to no fun on the 'bents. I ease right up, drop to the slowest speed that I can roll across without the risk of needing to pedal, unclip, line up, and pray. Thus far its worked, but its never comfortable. The flat ones are better than the round ones, but none are fun. I once spent a sleep deprived and dark evening coming down a mountain road knowing there were cattle grids dotted around. City boy done bad. Those who knew to watch for the fences at the side of the road were passing me at about 3 times my pace 

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Teuchter (11 Dec 2012)

Sounds like bad luck. Best advice is the same as for any other wet metal road furniture... keep it straight and level when crossing and for cattle grids, plenty of speed helps too. Had one of these right across the bottom of my street when I was a kid and don't remember ever having problems cycling over it then despite it often being pretty wet (this was in Shetland). Maybe you need a Raleigh Grifter!


----------



## Bromptonaut (12 Dec 2012)

Bad luck Selly - GWS.

As others say wet iron is lethal. Was daft enough to chance 50m over rain soaked car park decking in July. Instinctive dab of brake for separation from other traffic and bike just went from under me. Fracture to neck of femur, pinned under GA, 6 nights in hospital and 6 weeks on crutches. 

Previously I'd have crossed a CG at right angles. Not sure I'd have the nerve any more.


----------



## recumbentpanda (13 Dec 2012)

I copy the sheep round here: Lie down in front of the grid, then roll across. Unfortunately, I then have to go back for the bike . . .


----------



## albion (13 Dec 2012)

Never head a cycling problem with grids.

Whilst my tyres have never been narrower than 32mm I always ride cross 'straight as a die' at a reasonable speed (12mph maybe).
Any slower and there is chance of handle bar movement causes a dangerous front wheel lateral force.

Now walking across is a different story.


----------



## SidF (5 Oct 2013)

I would like to add my experience. A couple of weeks ago, I was on a road bike tyres at about 90 psi and went on an organised ride. I went over a cattle grid in the Brecon Beacons at about 15 mph on a damp day. The bike flew sideways and smacked me into the road about 4 metres past the grid. My helmet cracked but stayed in one piece and saved me from a possibly very serious head injury. I landed on my hip and couldn't really move. Fortunately, some mountain bikers appeared very quickly and helped me off the road after checking that my back was OK. A passing car took me to A&E( no mobile phone signals at all where I had the accident) where I was found to have a couple of fractures in the Acetabulum, the part of the pelvis that is the socket of the hip ball and socket joint. 
I can only conclude that I must have had the brakes on as we were starting a long and possibly quite fast descent, which together with the water on the bars and the fact that the bars were the round ones and not square, meant that the front wheel locked up and lost all stability. I have crossed grids many times and never even had anything like this happen. It will be while before I try riding over one again!
My injury isn't really painful but I expect to be on crutches for another 8 to 10 weeks.
I have been told that some organised rides have marshalls on cattle grids because of the problems they can cause. Can anyone on here confirm this?


----------



## byegad (6 Oct 2013)

I'm amazed you guys take these so fast. I have always taken then very slow in the dry and on foot, via the gate in the wet. Since I started to ride recumbent trikes with 20" wheels I take them even slower even if I could be descending at 30+mph. I can't fall off and a slide on wet rails is no big issue so I now ride them in the wet too.

I come across them whenever I'm riding the North Yorks Moors, Yorkshire Dales or in the rural West of County Durham so have a healthy respect for the damage they can do.


----------



## Glow worm (6 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2693955, member: 9609"]

Most of my regular cycle routes involve crossing grids, but I don't honestly know what I do, I guess I slow down and stand on the pedals but not really sure. My route this afternoon will involve 4 so I must take note.[/quote]

Depends on the type of grid for me. Obviously the ones that have smaller gaps are the easiest for riding over. There are a few beasts around Holkham Hall in Norfolk that are frankly almost unrideable.

I did learn once though, that cattle grids are really handy when you are being chased by a large dog!


----------



## amir (7 Oct 2013)

Hope you have a good and quick recovery.

I had a fall after a cattle grid at the end of June. It seems to have been caused by a pinch-flat coupled with a badly damaged wheel and possibly fork damage. I cross the grid fairly quickly probably around 20mph. Some way after the grid, going downhill I lost control of the front wheel. I was shipped off to A & E - 2 nights in a ward, 2 weeks off work and 6 weeks off the bike. Just starting to get my fitness back now.

So I am now quite nervous around cattle grid and if in doubt would go over on foot or slowly.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2013)

Bunny hop them. ...


----------



## nickyboy (7 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Bunny hop them. ...



Went over 3 of them on the climb to Axe Edge from Longnor yesterday. All on 7% uphills. Bunnyhopping at 8mph wouldn't do me much good


----------



## RedMG (7 Oct 2013)

Riding around East Lothian I had always taken them quite slowly, but did the Etape Pennines yesterday and realised you could go faster over the ones there as the design is different, they appear to have rounded rails on them, where as Scotland's seem to have sharper edges. This made probably a 10mph difference I would say, and the experience was much smoother in the Pennines. 

Back to the nasty Scottish cattle grids for me next weekend...:-(


----------



## derrick (7 Oct 2013)

They have recently put the iron ones down in Epping forest, i came across one at speed going down to the Robin Hood roundabout, you need to hit them straight do NOT touch the brakes and you will be alright, now i know were they are i cross them a lot slower, a stupid material to use on roads, hope your okay.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Oct 2013)

Get better soon!

Not had a problem with cattle grids as up here they tend to be rusty grippy bars.

I do have an issue with railway crossings and in particular the Metro crossing at Fawdon in Newcastle which is on a bend and has metal plates set flush with the rails which are lethal when wet... even in a car the tyres lose grip so on a bike it's like sheet ice... and as for those large triangular manhole covers....


----------



## JoeyB (8 Oct 2013)

Its a good job cattle don't have the internet...


----------



## Sellyb (11 Oct 2013)

SidF said:


> I would like to add my experience. A couple of weeks ago, I was on a road bike tyres at about 90 psi and went on an organised ride. I went over a cattle grid in the Brecon Beacons at about 15 mph on a damp day. The bike flew sideways and smacked me into the road about 4 metres past the grid. My helmet cracked but stayed in one piece and saved me from a possibly very serious head injury. I landed on my hip and couldn't really move. Fortunately, some mountain bikers appeared very quickly and helped me off the road after checking that my back was OK. A passing car took me to A&E( no mobile phone signals at all where I had the accident) where I was found to have a couple of fractures in the Acetabulum, the part of the pelvis that is the socket of the hip ball and socket joint.
> I can only conclude that I must have had the brakes on as we were starting a long and possibly quite fast descent, which together with the water on the bars and the fact that the bars were the round ones and not square, meant that the front wheel locked up and lost all stability. I have crossed grids many times and never even had anything like this happen. It will be while before I try riding over one again!
> My injury isn't really painful but I expect to be on crutches for another 8 to 10 weeks.
> I have been told that some organised rides have marshalls on cattle grids because of the problems they can cause. Can anyone on here confirm this?


 I am so sorry that you appear to have had a similar accident to mine, which is now approaching it's anniversary (Nov 24th). You may have seen that I suffered four hairline fractures to my pelvis, which were diagnosed some time after the incident when I still couldn't walk. I can't believe I actually got back on the bike after the incident and tried to cycle it home, but both the bike and myself were in no fit state. It took me 6 weeks to start putting weight on the leg, and by 10 weeks I was walking without pain, so you will get there, and I really hope it hasn't put you off.
I got back on the turbo trainer around February time, and completed a 74 mile ride in April, and my first century in August. Believe it or not, I am still cycling over cattle grids, but feel much more experienced now, after joining a local road club, which really helped me. I just sit very still and very straight, and don't even touch the pedals or breaks when crossing them, and will not travel over them at speed in the wet.
I am sure you must be really frustrated, and I suggest buying lots of cycling mags to keep you occupied and thinking forwards to next years goals. I hope you are not in too much pain. I tried the legal route but unfortunately got nowhere upon a barrister viewing the case. It would be good to hear from you about your progress/comments. Get well soon! :-)


----------



## Albert (11 Oct 2013)

Loads of cattle grids where I live. I always go over them very, very slowly. When they are wet they are dangerous, when icy they are absolutely lethal. Try to have just enough speed to get over the grid without having to put any force through the pedals, as this can provoke a skid. Also, go across 100% upright. If in doubt - eg uphill in the wet - get off and walk the bike across.
I hope you heal up soon.


----------



## Bodhbh (12 Oct 2013)

albion said:


> Never head a cycling problem with grids.
> 
> Whilst my tyres have never been narrower than 32mm I always ride cross 'straight as a die' at a reasonable speed (12mph maybe).



I tend to run fat tyres too (35+) and I can't say they've ever bothered me. I don't know if that's it. I wouldn't like to turn on one, but rode across loads, either v slow uphill or down at speed. Otherwise I'm no great shakes on a bike.


----------



## albion (12 Oct 2013)

I'm guessing that when damp after a dry spell they will be deadly to any steering change/braking.

I'm always wary on any newly damp road so they have to be worse.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Oct 2013)

When it is wet any metal surface is slippery. This included cattle grids, grates in the road and man hole covers. This also applies to road markings painted on the road.

I just find it hard to believe that you did not think of dismounting and walking over the grid.

Steve


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2013)

It depends on the bike. I regularly go over two cattle grids close to each other near Castle Ashby and I aim to cross them square on. With the road bike I can ride over the Cross Braces and not really have to slow down. On the MTB I just hit them at 90 degrees at whatever speed I am at the time.


----------



## alfie155 (23 Oct 2013)

may i add my unfortunate expereance involing cattle grids? went for a local ride yesterday, i took a wrong turn and come across the most dodgiest grid I have ever seen, ok it was also wet so i did take it slow, next thing my bike was swiped from under me, resulting a broken knee cap 
im now sitting here with a splint and cruchers, i cant work, i cant drive, cant ride a bike, cant even get in and out of bed without the help off my wife, i could b like this for up to 12 weeks,
the most frustraiting thing is i've only been riding 8 weeks, I absulutly love it, i lost a stone, got confident and piticullaly this week i could really feel an improvement on my fitness. 12 weeks time ill be back to square 1.
ive been bloody misrible to be honest however reading this has giving me an insperation


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## Crankarm (23 Oct 2013)

alfie155 said:


> may i add my unfortunate expereance involing cattle grids? went for a local ride yesterday, i took a wrong turn and come across the most dodgiest grid I have ever seen, ok it was also wet so i did take it slow, next thing my bike was swiped from under me, resulting a broken knee cap
> im now sitting here with a splint and cruchers, i cant work, i cant drive, cant ride a bike, cant even get in and out of bed without the help off my wife, i could b like this for up to 12 weeks,
> the most frustraiting thing is i've only been riding 8 weeks, I absulutly love it, i lost a stone, got confident and piticullaly this week i could really feel an improvement on my fitness. 12 weeks time ill be back to square 1.
> ive been bloody misrible to be honest however reading this has giving me an insperation



Not slow enough it would seem or dismount and walk across. GWS.

I have ridden across many cattle grids in Wales without any probs.

Any one survived riding across a cattle grid on a Brompton?


----------



## steve52 (23 Oct 2013)

upright square and no breaking or change of direction, has served me well for 30 years, in all weathers, sorry that you fell but its not and can never be the councils fault.ps when younger and more reckless, i found that if your sprint like a nutter and bunny hop its possibly to clear them,the other option is to dismount.


----------



## alfie155 (24 Oct 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Not slow enough it would seem or dismount and walk across. GWS.
> 
> I have ridden across many cattle grids in Wales without any probs.
> 
> Any one survived riding across a cattle grid on a Brompton?



Really? ever come across this grid in wales?









also the cattle grid was just after a bend! it all happend abit to quick for me to think should i get off and walk but considering ive been over cattle grids many of times and never slipped, i didnt needed to think should i dismount and walk!

it was only after the fall i realised what staite the cattle grid was in tbh!


----------



## Crankarm (24 Oct 2013)

I would suggest that that cattle grid has been damaged by vehicles that were too heavy driving over it bending the bars and it should be replaced as it is dangerous as your experience has shown. Probably a farmer has driven very heavy farm vehicles or machinery over it or tankers. Nevertheless it might be actionable i.e. suing the owner of it or whoever has legal responsibility for it for the injuries you have suffered. Also this may well force them to replace it. I would contact a PI solicitor that acts for cyclists. If you are a member of BC ring them up and ask to speak to their preferred solicitors. If not a member you can still use their solicitors but on slightly different terms. Got to be worth a try as that cattle grid looks lethal and your injuries no doubt hurt, PSLA plus damage to your bike, loss of earnings, etc.


----------



## alfie155 (24 Oct 2013)

already on the case, my main consern is im self employed so while im out of action, no money comming in :-(


----------



## steve52 (24 Oct 2013)

i recind my coments that is simply not fit for purpose


----------



## Monsieur (24 Oct 2013)

metal + rain = slipper surface.
Too late for you now of course but anything like this needs to be treated with care


----------



## PaulSecteur (24 Oct 2013)

Surely at the time of manufacture they could have the surface roughened or knurled to help give a bit more traction.


----------



## Lockring (25 Oct 2013)

If you are a cow do not cross this. if you are on bycicle, cross with carefuly. no more advise. easy


----------



## gazza_d (26 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Yep, take a run towards the grid and bunny hop to get the bike airborne, I always do this as fast as I can, I approach it like a sprint... I have never come off on a cattle grid yet even in the rain.
> Im not certain of the distances Im clearing as I have never measured them but equally I do not stop and check if I am approaching a sewer grid or cattle grid (and would not know the difference anyway).
> I just have a go at it for no other reason than its fun.


I used to bunny hop cattle grids all the time especially descending. Even done it carrying full camping gear. Not encountered any no I moved from North Pennines to Tyneside


----------

